# Burton Custom or Forum Seeker



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

custom, (its my fav board)
rome agent (is soft allmoutain board) 
rome anthem (stiff all moutain board)
option franchise (really good board)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

can't go wrong with the custom


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i'd take a sansalone/franchise over a custom any day


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Neither. Dunno about Forum, but my experience with Burton was a joke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Linkan said:


> Hi everyone, i'm from Argentina.. and i'm gonna buy right know a new board, searching i decided this boards. I will buy it in 156cm. I use burton Cartel bindings size L, and boots 10.5 US. I'm almoust 5.9 feets (177cms) and i'm not heavy, i weigh 67kg..
> 
> Well, if anyone can help me to decide it, i'll be really glad.
> Or recommend me another board (allmountain please).
> ...


Dunno how much Cartels cost in Argentina, but I have a set of Large ones I rode on 3 times that i'm selling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

156 would be to big i think, i have a custom ics with est cartels. i ride the 151. I am 70kg and 175cm, but am a size 9boot (size 8 w/Ion boot footprint) 

The custom is fantastic, my favourite board, much better board than the forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> Neither. Dunno about Forum, but my experience with Burton was a joke.


Forum is a burton owned company, just because you had bad experience with a certain Burton binding doesn't make the rest of their shit bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

DennisK said:


> Forum is a burton owned company, just because you had bad experience with a certain Burton binding doesn't make the rest of their shit bad.


Burton, in my opinion, is all hype aimed at the "cool" image of snowboarding. If you want true performance, you have to look beyond the "cool" brands. Cartels are flimsy, and Burton's tech does not provide enough torsional rigidity in all their boards. Elan, Atomic, Volkl, Nidecker, F2, Salomon, K2, Head, Rossignol, all make product worthy of comparison and research when deciding on which board to buy. But nooooooooo gotta be cool and get a Burton, Rome, Technine, Forum, etc... In my opinion, Burton is garbage. But if it works for you rock on. Sure, some of the latter brands I've mentioned have original tech as well, but you can't compete with a company like Volkl or Rossignol that's been around for 50+ years. BTW what's your take on Capita boards?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> Burton, in my opinion, is all hype aimed at the "cool" image of snowboarding. If you want true performance, you have to look beyond the "cool" brands. Cartels are flimsy, and Burton's tech does not provide enough torsional rigidity in all their boards. Elan, Atomic, Volkl, Nidecker, F2, Salomon, K2, Head, Rossignol, all make product worthy of comparison and research when deciding on which board to buy. But nooooooooo gotta be cool and get a Burton, Rome, Technine, Forum, etc... In my opinion, Burton is garbage. But if it works for you rock on. Sure, some of the latter brands I've mentioned have original tech as well, but you can't compete with a company like Volkl or Rossignol that's been around for 50+ years. BTW what's your take on Capita boards?




Love Burtons soft good myself. Most of your reasoning on why Burton is crap sounds like an opinion. Course Burton has been around the longest of most of the snowboard companies. So they do have a history. Course I do not care about what name is on my board I choose boards for what appeals to me.

The customs have a very good rep about and everyone seems to love them. From what I have gleamed about Forum is that they have been using the name to sell some off the lower tech boards at a lower cost. Not to say Forums are built any worse just they are on the lower end of the tech spectrum. Trying to keep Burtons boards as a premium brand.

And for Capita boards I love my B D I. Has good construction and the infused base does hold wax a day or two longer. Prefer to ride my Capita over my Atomic but the Atomic comes out more when I am expecting bad ice conditions.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Forum Seeker, stiffer Freestyle / all mtn board. Great for big kickers.
I bet that They both are great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> And for Capita boards I love my B D I. Has good construction and the infused base does hold wax a day or two longer. Prefer to ride my Capita over my Atomic.


Whaddya think of Elan boards?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Love Burtons soft good myself. Most of your reasoning on why Burton is crap sounds like an opinion. Course Burton has been around the longest of most of the snowboard companies. So they do have a history. Course I do not care about what name is on my board I choose boards for what appeals to me.
> 
> The customs have a very good rep about and everyone seems to love them. From what I have gleamed about Forum is that they have been using the name to sell some off the lower tech boards at a lower cost. Not to say Forums are built any worse just they are on the lower end of the tech spectrum. Trying to keep Burtons boards as a premium brand.
> 
> And for Capita boards I love my B D I. Has good construction and the infused base does hold wax a day or two longer. Prefer to ride my Capita over my Atomic but the Atomic comes out more when I am expecting bad ice conditions.



Since when is Forum lower on the tech spectrum? Where did you hear this? I have riden forum boards for like 2 and half years and I love them. Right now I ride a destroyer and its the best board i've had in a while. 

If it aint broke, dont fix it. Forum has been making awesome boards for years. Everyone seems to think that since burton acquired them, they are of less quality which I believe is untrue. 

And to OP, get the seeker. Its a sick board. John Jackson rides one, look what he does. Plus I always see a million people with a custom at the mountain. Not to say its not a good board, but I'd rather have something everyone else doesnt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

zackoz said:


> 156 would be to big i think, i have a custom ics with est cartels. i ride the 151. I am 70kg and 175cm, but am a size 9boot (size 8 w/Ion boot footprint)
> 
> The custom is fantastic, my favourite board, much better board than the forum


Have you ever riden a seeker? Or are you just talking out of your ass?


----------

